

Is high school level math/science being taught well in North America? - zippy786

I&#x27;m constantly worried whether I should educate my children in school in North America or back home in south-east asia. I&#x27;m mostly worried that my kids won&#x27;t be able to grasp the basic math&#x2F;science skill as I&#x27;ve seen many students at undergrad level lack proper logic when I was a TA.<p>I stumbled upon this<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;classroom.synonym.com&#x2F;solve-percentages-numbers-17430.html?wa_user1=tombstone<p>The proper solution could be<p>Question: 30% of 15 = ?<p>Answer:<p>30% of 100 = 30<p>30% of 1   = 30&#x2F;100<p>30% of 15  = (30&#x2F;100)15<p><pre><code>           = (3&#x2F;10)15
 
           = (9&#x2F;2) = 4.5
</code></pre>
The rot logic of creating decimal and not teaching important logic for students who are just learning basics of math bothers me. Wondering if this kind of thing is prevalent ?
======
dragonwriter
> Is high school level math/science being taught well in North America?

How any subject is taught varies significantly from educational system to
educational system, and North America doesn't have a single educational system
(in the US -- which isn't all of North America -- each state has its own
curriculum standards, each school district within each state usually has
significant variation within those standards on teaching methods and
approaches, and even specific schools and teachers have substantial
differences within the policies and practices adopted at the district level.
And that's just for public schools, though at least at the lowest levels, the
same is true of private schools, which are unlikely to have equivalents of the
higher organizational levels.)

------
mitack
No concepts taught here (in NA), move along. If we were to teach people
concepts, they may start thinking and turn off their TV.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humanities#Truth_and_meaning](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humanities#Truth_and_meaning)

